# My Double Pride *twin pics included*



## I_AM_LIVID

The events leading up to the birth of my beautiful twins at 36 weeks, 2 days gestation on September 1 happened so quick and sudden. One minute I was lying in bed with my two fur babies thinking of what I should have for breakfast and the next thing, at 10:44 am I was reaching for my phone to call my OH as I knew I was having contractions. At the time they were about 20-25 minutes apart, so I had time to call my mum to take me to hospital as well as to take a shower (dont ask me why, it was a natural instinct).

Although my c-section was booked for September 13, I knew I was going to have my babies on that day because my OBGYN had informed us after I had my first contractions at 32 weeks, 2 days gestation, that if I got contractions again, he was not going to stop them. When I called my OBGYN on that day, he told me to immediately go to hospital so the nurses could prep me for theatre. I was scared that babies were too small and would have to do time in NICU, yet excited at the prospect of meeting my babies after a very complicated and seemingly drawn out pregnancy.

Once at the hospital, it was confirmed that I was in labour. At the time my main concern was whether my OH would make it to the hospital in time to cut the umbilical cords of the babies. When in theatre the anaesthetist ask me if I wanted to go under GA or have an epidural. Interestingly enough, up until that point I was undecided, so I surprised myself somewhat when I immediately responded general anesthesia. Having already lost a baby, I think I was scared of being conscious while babies were being delivered and know that I would completely be useless if something went wrong. I just wanted to sleep and wake up to be told my babies were perfect and healthy.

Less than 30 minutes later, I woke up with a nurse and my OH hovering over me. OH didnt make it in time to cut the cords, but he was there shortly after to watch them clean the babies and monitor them. I believe my first words waking up were how are the babies? Is everything fine? OH assured me that everything went well, the babies were beautiful, that Clarissa weighs 2.64 kgs (5lb 8ozs) and is 47 cm long and Gabriel 2.3 kgs (5lb 1oz) and 49 cm long. 

Although both babies were immediately placed in the incubators for heartbeat and saturation level monitoring, Clarissa was removed the next day while Gabriel stayed in there for 4 days. He was fine, but his saturation levels were dipping at times and his heart rate was much slower than his sisters (although still above 100 beats per minute). On Tuesday, the babies and I finally came home. They are perfect and Im completely inlove.

Clarissa and Gabriel


Clarissa - my mini-me, only much, much cuter


Gabriel - a duplicate of her daddy


Clarissa's favourite facial expression... the pout


Gabriel dreaming of puppies and butterflies


----------



## booflebump

Oh wow - they are beautiful! All babies are amazing, wonderful gifts but theres something extra special about multiples x


----------



## Sunshine.

Congratulations on the birth of Clarissa and Gabriel, they are beautiful

x x


----------



## jogami

They are AMAZING hun!!!!
You must be so proud and just over the moon :D
Enjoy your perfectly complete family xxx :hugs:


----------



## Mummietobe

Their gorgeous!! Congratulations hun xx


----------



## shyfox1988

awww there gorgeous, congratulations xXx


----------



## going_crazy

Aww... they really are gorgeous - well done you!! Huge congratulations xxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## miamia34

Congratulations they are gorgeousxx


----------



## mushmouth

absoloutly gorgeous! I loooove the puppy dream face! well done hon x


----------



## hedgewitch

huge congrats hunny, i understand how scared you must have been, well done,xx


----------



## Cheryl xx

They are really beautiful. Congratulations and well done. I hope your recovering well and babies are settling in at home xx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Awwwww congratulations!! They are absolutely beautiful. xx


----------



## jellybean83

I dont usually post on Birth Story's im a terrible reader and runner but those two little baby's are Stunning.......really really cute,So cute in fact they have the power to make a 37 week pregnant woman broody...dunno how that works....Congratulations on your 2 beautiful little stunner's xx


----------



## Jox

Congratulations. They are so so gorgeous!!!

Well done Jamie... your an amazing big brother :kiss:

xxx


----------



## xJG30

Congrats! :wohoo:


----------



## Cookie1979

Awwww they are gorgeous!! Congratulations! Ha ha oh dear Clarissa is a pouter already, and I love the one of Gabriel dreaming. They both look adorable.


----------



## DivaSatanica

Congrats! They are truly beautiful babies. LOVE the pics! :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

OMG how wonderful!! So glad it all went well, and u must be so proud they are absolutely gorgeous!! Can defo see that Clarissa looks like her mummy!!! Well done & HUGE congratulations to u & your OH :flower: x


----------



## Kitten-B

Congratulations ... they are beautiful, well done you!

xx


----------



## Kirst264

They are so cute!!! Well done you x


----------



## Elphaba

Congratulations, hun! They are gorgeous!


----------



## SilasLove

They are beautiful! Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## natasja32

Congratulations sweetheart! They are so adorable!:hugs:


----------



## Cantwait1

Gosh- you make beautiful babies! Congrats!


----------



## pink_bow

Congratulations!
They are beautiful, I hope they bring you lots of love and happiness xxx


----------



## pink.crazy

WOW congrats... your babies are absolutely beautiful, you must be thrilled and so relieved. xx


----------



## AC81

congratulations on your two beautiful little bundles xx


----------



## Blob

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## kiwimama

congrats on the birth of your beautiful twins!


----------



## t111

Awwwww, absolutely beautiful!! I love the pout pic and the dreaming pic, so cute :) Congrats and well done!

Many blessings :)


----------



## jollygood000

Absolutely gorgeous! Well done to you, your babies are AMAZING xx


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Thank you everyone... they are adorable. I don't get much time to come on BnB as I'm still trying to set up a routine for the babies, so if I miss the birth of some of you lovely ladies, please forgive me. I will pop in here and then when babies are asleep.

All the best to the ladies expecting their babies and massive congrats to those that had babies while I was AWOL. :hugs:


----------



## SugarKisses

Congrats hun, so pleased they arrived safely. All of your babies are gorgeous xxx


----------



## sar35

they are amazing, well done and congrats x


----------



## Beadette

Congratulations - they are utterly gorgeous! xxx


----------



## vaniilla

they are so cute :) big congrats :happydance:


----------



## Raggydoll

They are so beautiful. Congratulations. :hugs:


----------



## memes12

Congrats on the safe arrival of your babies. They are so beautiful. The pictures made me cry but I also think your comments made the tears worse. Lol

So precious!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Wow, congratulations xx


----------



## louisechippy

absolutly adorable x x x enjoy hunx x


----------



## zoe87

huge congrats!


----------



## trumpetbum

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## hopeandpray

Congratulations! they are so beautiful, you must be a busy lady!


----------



## nicholatmn

Congratulations!! :D


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Congratulations, they are perfect. Well done :hugs: xx


----------



## anna stesia

Congratulations!!! your babies are beautiful, and well done you hope you are feeling ok and taking it easy!


----------



## wilbrabeany

ahhhh they are gorgeous well done


----------



## jess_smurf

congrats they are both gorgeous xx


----------



## bathbabe

congratulations x


----------

